# One problem with having multiple covers



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Now I have to decide what one i want to take when i go out of town soon. UGH! bad enough deciding on shoes and purse....

I suppose i could take more than one... since I won't have to take multiple copies of books, take multiple covers? Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes it's nicer to just site on the sidelines and discuss what you want ... because when it comes time to order, there are so many choices. I had the same feeling when I bought a car.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hee, I am having the same problem.  I thought maybe I'd try to narrow it down to 2 covers, but it's still hard to decide.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Hee, I am having the same problem. I thought maybe I'd try to narrow it down to 2 covers, but it's still hard to decide.


Glad i am not the only one with this problem! I may end up taking two also... on the plus side, I donlt have to agonize over what books to take.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL OK, I can't say that I get having multiple covers and switching between them. It makes some sense I guess.  You change covers based on your mood or maybe what you are reading. Taking two covers on vacation? Maybe if one is waterproof and you going to be near water and one that is not for the hotel. 

Flip a coin and leave one at home. Do eney meany miney mo. DO something but take one cover with you. You will be able to change when you get home and be that much more excited.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have one cover, and sometimes that decision is hard to make. Cover on or cover off? 

-sailor


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had that problem until I got my Oberon. Once I had that, none of my other covers mattered.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had that problem until I got my Oberon. Once I had that, none of my other covers mattered.


That's good to hear! I hope their cover for K2 is just as fabulous, and knowing Oberon and their quality and attention to detail, it will be.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had that problem until I got my Oberon. Once I had that, none of my other covers mattered.


Ah... but the problem is I have two Oberons....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> Ah... but the problem is I have two Oberons....


rofl, sounds like that's not your only problem. Want to come to shopaholics anonymous with me? lol


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, sounds like that's not your only problem. Want to come to shopaholics anonymous with me? lol


Sure... can we stop by a mall on our way?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TM said:


> Ah... but the problem is I have two Oberons....


Well, that would be a problem. You'll have to flip a coin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

TM said:


> Sure... can we stop by a mall on our way?


It's located in the mall. For some reason the participants are really struggling.

Seriously, flip a coin.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

LOl - I may end up doing the flip the coin. I was gonna take the one that best matches my tote bag, but they both go with it...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> Sure... can we stop by a mall on our way?


Totally! Off Broadway shoes is having a sale! It's like multi-tasking.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have an Oberon.....YET.  I keep telling myself that I really don't need one, since I like to read the Kindle with no cover.  But of course, I'm not listening to myself and I still want one.  After all, you have to have covers to carry it in, right?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I don't have an Oberon.....YET. I keep telling myself that I really don't need one, since I like to read the Kindle with no cover. But of course, I'm not listening to myself and I still want one. After all, you have to have covers to carry it in, right?


yes, you really should have one to carry it in... and multiple covers are great, until you have to make a decision.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I don't have an Oberon.....YET. I keep telling myself that I really don't need one, since I like to read the Kindle with no cover. But of course, I'm not listening to myself and I still want one. After all, you have to have covers to carry it in, right?


Certainly a cover would protect it from harmful UV rays. Got to think about things like that. Is it time for the UPS guy to be here yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm one to talk. I bought 5 different M-Edge and 1 Oberon for my K1.

I've already preordered an Oberon, M-Edge Platform and the Amazon cover for my K2...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Admitting you have a problem is step one.

So I've been told.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Admitting you have a problem is step one.So I've been told.


Leslie, can I come too? I designed a Eula bag on timbuk2.com with my Kindle in mind.  I think I have a problem also. 

BTW, before I meet you at the mall, I'll be stopping at Sephora.  Unless you think there might be one IN the mall!!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had that problem until I got my Oberon. Once I had that, none of my other covers mattered.


I agree. I have an Oberon Sky Dragon. Once I get the K2, I will decide what to do with the K1 and the Medge cover, strangedog dragonfly cover and one made by paradisecreations from Etsy! Oh, and of course, the original K1 cover.

Patricia


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

VMars said:


> Leslie, can I come too? I designed a Eula bag on timbuk2.com with my Kindle in mind.  I think I have a problem also.
> 
> BTW, before I meet you at the mall, I'll be stopping at Sephora.  Unless you think there might be one IN the mall!!


There's a sephora in the mall I go too. And a Christie's cookies as well. It's one-stop shopping. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ummmmm.....I'm not sure you guys are helping.  

And neither are the 2 new Oberon covers for sale.  How on earth am I supposed to pick just one


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> And neither are the 2 new Oberon covers for sale. How on earth am I supposed to pick just one


I can't decide so I'm getting both. I just cancelled my order for the butterfly.

BTW, There's a Sephora in my mall too..They closed the cookie shop though


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I can't decide so I'm getting both. I just cancelled my order for the butterfly.


Hey, that's one way to handle it! I wish it were that easy for me....I'm trying to decide between 4 or 5 Oberon designs now! I can't buy them all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

To be honest, I want all 3 purple ones, but I can't justify that. At least these two are different colors...


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Robin! Arrrggh. Not Leslie.   Sorry, too many pretty covers turning my brain to mush!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I can't decide so I'm getting both. I just cancelled my order for the butterfly.
> 
> BTW, There's a Sephora in my mall too..They closed the cookie shop though


They would have made the one in purple! I will now end up getting them both sometimes... if it was in saddle i wouldn;t have (already have one in saddle and I plan on not having ones in the same color).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have gotten it in Saddle either. I would have gotten purple regardless though. I was planning on getting the butterfly again. Although now that I'm getting both of these Oberons..I'm afraid that M-Edge is going to lose an order...There goes the pink pebble Platform...


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I am going to keep my MEdge order. I think the MEdge will get here faster than the Oberon's and I would like to have a cover as soon as possible. Once the Oberon's get here, maybe I will be able to sell the MEdge at a good discount to someone here.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

VMars said:


> Robin! Arrrggh. Not Leslie.  Sorry, too many pretty covers turning my brain to mush!


No problem V. I don't mind answering to Leslie at all. lol, as long as you're not calling me names, this week I'll answer to anything I can hear. And I can always hear the call of the mall.
I also ordered roof of heaven for my k1. And last Sunday I ordered something else. Ah well. I'm getting a tax return. And I do like choices.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I also ordered roof of heaven for my k1. And last Sunday I ordered something else. Ah well. I'm getting a tax return. And I do like choices.


Have you figured out which one you ordered on Sunday?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie checking in, just to say hello....saw my name floating around on here. 

I am so excited about the Roof of Heaven in purple. I didn't care for it at all in brown, but then, I am not a brown person, anyway. Black, blue, purple, red...

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you figured out which one you ordered on Sunday?


Possibly it was creekbed maple. Possibly. I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope you're feeling better. I can't take nyquil. It makes me hallucinate. Hopefully you'll like whichever cover it was you ordered.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Robin - feeling better? And what cover did you end up ordering?

Oh... and I ended up making the decision making easier on which cover Bast will be wearing when we leave - I asked my kid and let him pick.

he laughs though at my need for multiple covers... yet he has multiple shoes, backpack/gym bags and belts, ya would think he would understand...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

One advantage of traveling with your Kindle in a cover is that it is more protected than if it is naked inside a purse or briefcase or jacket pocket or suitcase (trying to think of different ways the Kindle can "travel".


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ricky said:


> One advantage of traveling with your Kindle in a cover is that it is more protected than if it is naked inside a purse or briefcase or jacket pocket or suitcase (trying to think of different ways the Kindle can "travel".


Bast is almost always in one of his covers, exceopt for the rare times I read him naked. I knew he would travel covered, just didn;t know which cover it should be.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> Robin - feeling better? And what cover did you end up ordering?
> 
> Oh... and I ended up making the decision making easier on which cover Bast will be wearing when we leave - I asked my kid and let him pick.
> 
> he laughs though at my need for multiple covers... yet he has multiple shoes, backpack/gym bags and belts, ya would think he would understand...


Thanks, TM. I am feeling better, but not noticeably so. On the whole, I would still rather be in bed. lol, both of my covers will be here tomorrow. One is definitely roof of heaven. The other is something with trees. It's either Forest, or Creekbed Maple. I'm fairly sure it's not the Tree of Life. Fairly sure. But not positive, if it comes to that.
rofl, does your kid supply his own shoes and workout bags and such? If he doesn't he could leave off mocking until he starts getting his own. My brother also does not understand why, when he owns a bookstore (college, not like books books), that I feel the need to get ebooks. I think kindles are like quantum physics: you get it, or you don't.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thanks, TM. I am feeling better, but not noticeably so. On the whole, I would still rather be in bed. lol, both of my covers will be here tomorrow. One is definitely roof of heaven. The other is something with trees. It's either Forest, or Creekbed Maple. I'm fairly sure it's not the Tree of Life. Fairly sure. But not positive, if it comes to that.
> rofl, does your kid supply his own shoes and workout bags and such? If he doesn't he could leave off mocking until he starts getting his own. My brother also does not understand why, when he owns a bookstore (college, not like books books), that I feel the need to get ebooks. I think kindles are like quantum physics: you get it, or you don't.


Well I hope ya get all the way well soon - and both the Forest and Maple Creek are gorgeous!

He buys some of his stuff, I buy others... and he just likes teasing me. He doesn;t tease on my ourses or shoes... just the Kindle covers. Of course I tease him on the belts. We just like teasing each other...

I did tell him that if he could get all sorts of cool cases for his Ipod or cell phone, he would have a bunch of them!


----------

